# One of our members is on her way home with her Arreau baby!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a crazy couple of weeks! The CDC has changed the rules for importing puppies into the US and we have all be stressed about whether or not the US bound kids from this litter were going to get there with no problem. Fortunately, the final US puppy has crossed the border and PF member Marialydia is on her way home to New Jersey. It was a joy to finally meet after many months of emails and phone calls. While it is difficult to say goodbye, it is heart warming to know what wonderful homes these babies are going into. I have tons of albums to post but have gotten so far behind, and will try to get them posted in the next week or so. My fiance has decided that we HAVE to keep Pearl, so guess what? You will be seeing lots of her over the years as she is shown and has babies of her own.

These are some photos of her boy's last evening and morning with us, as well as some of her with her boy. He has been known here as John Deere, but his new name is Pericles. Enjoy!





Sometimes a guy just wants to vamoose...











My Grandson has fallen hard for these pups and has stayed so he can say goodbye to everyone so far:






My fiance Bruce having some quiet time with the baby:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

More...





Me and this snugglebum having our alone time:





New Mama meeting her boy:





Bliss:






One last time with his first human Mom:



Goodbye Sweetie. Have a wonderful life:


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I enjoyed the pictures of pretty puppies. I'm glad they made it to NJ without any problems. Your grandson and the pups are so cute together. Does he have a poodle of his own?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jazzipoodle said:


> I enjoyed the pictures of pretty puppies. I'm glad they made it to NJ without any problems. Your grandson and the pups are so cute together. Does he have a poodle of his own?


No- his family has a German Shorthaired Pointer and two Chihuahuas. But- he would like me to teach him how to groom and I am going to take him to some dog shows and hopefully get him interested in Junior Showmanship and maybe he will be my protege, which would thrill me. My kids never had an interest, and I am touched he is keen.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

That would be wonderful if he gets into junior showmanship. I understand in the US there are college scholarships for junior handlers. I think it's very sweet that he's interested in what you love so much.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This time with him has been such a blessing. He totally loves the pups and is entirely interested in every aspect of this venture. His presence has just added to the joy of this litter.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So happy we get to see Pericles on PF now! But I'm really, really, happy that you are keeping the pretty PEARL!!!!!!!YAY!!!!!! Gonna do a happy dance for that one!!!!!!



P.S. G-Kids are the greatest gift our children give us!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> So happy we get to see Pericles on PF now! But I'm really, really, happy that you are keeping the pretty PEARL!!!!!!!YAY!!!!!! Gonna do a happy dance for that one!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. G-Kids are the greatest gift our children give us!!!!


I agree about the Grandkids! This boy is such a treasure.

I am pretty excited about Pearl. I suspect my little girl is going to be a holy terror to groom. I tried to brush her out this morning and man she is quick! After everyone else is in their new homes I am going to get her groomed up pretty and post some photos. She has so much character and personality, she is going to keep us laughing for a long, long time!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Aww. John Deere was my favorite puppy!! Glad we get to see him grow up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. It will be a special treat to continue to follow John Deere, now know as Pericles.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

John was my favorite!!! So glad he is going to a PF member! Please give us lots of updates lucky New Mom.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Very cute pup!

Can you tell me how you managed at the borders? We have the new regulations posted and I'm trying to explain them to our clients. The way I understand it the US will not allow pups into the US until 1 month following the rabies vaccination. The youngest you can do a rabies vaccine is 90 days so that means the earliest would be just over 4 months. 

Are there request forms or something you can apply with to get early transfer of your pup into the states?

Thanks,

Rebecca


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Those pups got off to a great start thanks to your grandson, gotta get him a poodle ASAP!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Aww, how bittersweet. The love and joy is so obvious. 

Best wishes to all the new families!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh how wonderful!!!!!! Great news!! Fabulous photos!!! 

    


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

The 2nd photo of you and the snugglebum is my favorite!!! 

What a precious moment! You 2 look great and seem so peaceful 

What gorgeous expressive eyes this little poodle has! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Very cute pup!
> 
> Can you tell me how you managed at the borders? We have the new regulations posted and I'm trying to explain them to our clients. The way I understand it the US will not allow pups into the US until 1 month following the rabies vaccination. The youngest you can do a rabies vaccine is 90 days so that means the earliest would be just over 4 months.
> 
> ...


This litter just managed to squeak through just before this mess in put into action and is enforced. There is basically nothing that we, as Canadian breeders, can do after August 11th. All we can do is what you mentioned and keep the pups until 4 months. And THAT is not ideal because a pup really ideally should not have their rabies vaccine until 5 or 6 months.

I would suggest you call the CKC as I did and implore them to get involved in fighting this. Apparently they are working in conjunction with the AKC to try to make the CDC aware of just how stupid this is. If a breeder can prove the mother's shots are current, the pups will have immunity. I am contacting Dr. Jean Dodds as well and hoping she will get involved in educating the CDC that A) If the mother is current the pups are not at risk and 
B) This is not the ideal age to vaccinate against rabies
I would suggest you do too.

There are definite advantages for a lot of people to get a puppy at four months of age, but I know for a lot of breeders it just is not rational or possible for them to keep their pups that long. I have no problem with this but will be actively pursuing American partners to co-own my pick puppies and whelp some of our litters in the US.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so pleased that we will be able to follow John/Pericle's and Pearl's continuing adventures on PF. My favorite part of the litter's story is the involvement of your Grandson in their love, care and all the farewells. What sweet and special memories for you both.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mfmst said:


> I am so pleased that we will be able to follow John/Pericle's and Pearl's continuing adventures on PF. My favorite part of the litter's story is the involvement of your Grandson in their love, care and all the farewells. What sweet and special memories for you both.


Everett will never forget this experience for as long as he lives. Having him here has helped me be strong-er. I cannot be strong...it is impossible. He is so focused on me, that when I begin to cry saying goodbye, he is right at my side with his arms around me. I have loved this experience and sharing it with him has made it even more pleasurable.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What great photos! I can see there's a lot of love and appreciation of these puppies in you all. It sure must be bitter sweet when you have to say good bye. I don't know how you do it. Very hard. But like you say, on the other hand, knowing they're going to good homes is comforting. Good luck with your little pick. Thanks for showing all the neat photos of your grandson, new owner and you with the pups.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pericles - surrounded by glory! And he has been since he was first conceived!

How wonderful to see all the pictures and I love the ones of your grandson, but have to say my fave is Bruce having a quiet moment!!

Fabulous pictures of everyone


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Your puppies are gorgeous! I don't think I can choose just one.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

They grew up to be such beautiful standard poodles. 
Absolutely gorgeous!
Thanks for sharing their moments with us!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It has been my absolute pleasure! Ocean, who is now known as Jagger, left us yesterday. He has had a great start in his new home, and I will post some of his goodbye pics in the next few days. Thank you to everyone for your lovely, kind comments!


----------



## o0Melanie0o (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh I got teary eyed when I saw that photo of you walking the pup goodbye. And your grandson holding each of them. Precious!!


----------

